# Tiger Framed



## Kedarnag138 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 21, 2020)

Nice Tiger........


----------



## stapo49 (Feb 21, 2020)

Love it! A unique experience. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## PJM (Feb 21, 2020)

Awesome animal... and image!


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 21, 2020)

OH I am jealous!!! 

that is a wonderful shot.. 
good job!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 21, 2020)

I feel like this one could be improved significantly with a little post-processing.


----------



## Winona (Feb 21, 2020)

Cool shot! Glad it was you he was headed for and not me!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 21, 2020)

A very nice pic but I have to agree about the post processing. To me it mostly appears washed out.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 21, 2020)

Great image.

Not sure I'd be steady enough for a shot......and I'd probably need new pants. lol


----------



## BillM (Feb 21, 2020)

Agree with what has already been said, beautiful shot that could be great with a little post processing. Maybe something like this quick 2 minute LR edit


----------



## PJM (Feb 22, 2020)

I don't agree.  The original gives me more of that beast emerging from the shadows feel.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 22, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Great image.
> 
> Not sure I'd be steady enough for a shot......and I'd probably need new pants. lol


 
Note to self: buy new gear for extreme photo shoots ...  buy Depends ... Maximum!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 22, 2020)

I think the original and the post processing are uniquely beautiful...... i love the original because yes appearing out of the dark shadows AND  walking slowly but bravely..... and the other one with its closeup of details...this is a great photo no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 22, 2020)

Did a quick once over.

Softed the nervous bokeh. adjusted the colors. and added a lot of contrast to combat being shot in the shadows. slight crop.

Could do a lot better with a RAW vs this web sized JPG.

But IMHO this went from "would snuggle" to "MUST snuggle."


----------



## malling (Feb 22, 2020)

But not necessarily any better... The first picture still has a more “real” feel to it. The two forum edited has a bit of tamed feel to it.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 22, 2020)

First shot is milquetoast; looks sooc and not exposed well.

My eyes travel all over looking for a subject and target the light in the bg.   

The subject  matter does not overcome this as presented; and I'm probably the biggest large cat fan on this site.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 22, 2020)

Original definitely looks better when given some post-processing punch.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 22, 2020)

BillM said:


> Agree with what has already been said, beautiful shot that could be great with a little post processing. Maybe something like this quick 2 minute LR edit
> 
> View attachment 187338



That's better in some ways but it's pixel heavy and showing a lot of artifacts that way.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 22, 2020)

Braineack said:


> Did a quick once over.
> 
> Softed the nervous bokeh. adjusted the colors. and added a lot of contrast to combat being shot in the shadows. slight crop.
> 
> ...



It appears the tiger itself was in heavy shadows which probably made it a little hard to adjust perfectly but you did a good job with what you had to work with, it looks way better now.


----------



## malling (Feb 22, 2020)

Braineack said:


> First shot is milquetoast; looks sooc and not exposed well.
> 
> My eyes travel all over looking for a subject and target the light in the bg.
> 
> The subject  matter does not overcome this as presented; and I'm probably the biggest large cat fan on this site.



I’m not writing that isn’t the case with the original. 

But the edit just make it look fake, unreal, as it remove the feel of the scene happing in a more natural scene/landscape, in fact it makes it look like it where shot in a western safari park away from a natural habitat.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 22, 2020)

Completely disagree. But that's okay...


----------



## BillM (Feb 22, 2020)

Well if we all agreed it would be a rather boring site


----------



## Kedarnag138 (Feb 22, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice Tiger........


She is called *Sundari(women in southern India are referred by)* by the locals, which translates to _Beautiful._


----------



## Kedarnag138 (Feb 22, 2020)

stapo49 said:


> Love it! A unique experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes, it was. It was my wife's and mine first ever sighting of a Tiger in the wild. It definitely did give us goosebumps, as she walked almost a mile head on towards us.


----------



## Kedarnag138 (Feb 22, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> OH I am jealous!!!
> 
> that is a wonderful shot..
> good job!


Thank you!


----------



## Kedarnag138 (Feb 22, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> A very nice pic but I have to agree about the post processing. To me it mostly appears washed out.


Ah thought so too, but as I'm not good at PP, I left it that way, the only PP I did was to crop a little.


----------



## Kedarnag138 (Feb 22, 2020)

Braineack said:


> Did a quick once over.
> 
> Softed the nervous bokeh. adjusted the colors. and added a lot of contrast to combat being shot in the shadows. slight crop.
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks really good. I need to learn the art of PP. Thanks!


----------



## BillM (Feb 23, 2020)

Kedarnag138 said:


> Wow, that looks really good. I need to learn the art of PP. Thanks!



You have the hard part all sorted out, the post processing is easy compared to facing down a tiger lol


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2020)

Set a black point, set a highlight tone point, and adjust the curves...take about 15 seconds.... you can even skip the setting of the black and white points and just manually adjust the curves and you can make remarkable transformations to as-shot images. What I am describing is 1990's era basic image adjusting. This is the old school way of making a rather flat image look better. This was the standard pre-press approach that a friend of mine used in his 17 years of working for The Oregonian newspaper as the chief color toning guy. Remember in journalistic photography, making wholesale Corrections is against the quote-unquote rules


----------

